# Trennlinie zeichnen



## hauke1981 (9. Nov 2006)

Hi 
wenn ich ein Fenster haben und das durch eine Trennlinie in eine obere und eine untere Hälfte trennen möchte (ein JFrame) dann muss ich das doch mit JSeparator machen oder ??

Habs versucht, aber bei mir zeigts die linie nicht an.  

Hier mal der codeauszug


```
JSeparator separator = new JSeparator(JSeparator.HORIZONTAL);
   getContentPane().add(separator);
```

Muss ich da noch ne farbe vergeben ???


----------



## thE_29 (9. Nov 2006)

Was für ein Layout?

Vielleicht musst du dem separator eine größe setzen!


----------



## SlaterB (9. Nov 2006)

beim ContentPane gibts immer das Problem, 
dass da standardmäßig ein bestimmtes Layout gesetzt ist, das nur begrenzt Komponenten verträgt,


```
import java.awt.BorderLayout;

import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JSeparator;

public class TestGUI extends JFrame {

	public TestGUI() {
		setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);

		getContentPane().add(new JLabel("oben"), BorderLayout.NORTH);
		getContentPane().add(
			new JSeparator(JSeparator.HORIZONTAL),
			BorderLayout.CENTER);
		getContentPane().add(new JLabel("unter"), BorderLayout.SOUTH);

		setSize(600, 400);
		setVisible(true);
	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new TestGUI();

	}

}
```

wenns daran bei dir scheiter:
Layout richtig benutzen, 
Layout ändern
oder ein neues JPanel benutzen und dieses als Center im ContentPane einfügen


----------



## hauke1981 (9. Nov 2006)

Hab flowlayout verwendet... 

wie kann ich dem ne größe setzen


----------



## thE_29 (9. Nov 2006)

seperator.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(breite,1));

1 ist höhe!

Nimm halt was du magst!


----------

